# MAY SHOWS



## Poison_Us (May 3, 2010)

Thought I would post this in case people forget.  (omitted ones who have already passed)


*MAY 8 - SALISBURY,  NORTH CAROLINA*
  Piedmont Bottle Clubâ€™s 4th Annual Bottle and Pottery Show & Sale  (8am - 2pm), at  the Salisbury Civic Center, 315 S Boundary St (AKA Martin Luther King Jr  Ave),  Salisbury, NC 28144.  Info: *John Patterson*,  ph:  (704) 636-9510, email:  ncmilks@carolina.rr.com or *Jimmy Wood,* ph: (704) 692-7888 or *Chuck   Rash*, ph: (704) 732-0373. club website: www.antiquebottles.com/piedmont This is an FOHBC club.

*MAY 8 - TALLAHASSEE, FLORIDA*
  The 4th Annual Tallahassee Antique Bottle Show & Sale (9am - 3pm),  at the North  Florida Fairgrounds, Tallahassee, FL.  Info: *Britt Keen*,  1144 Azalea  Dr, Tallahassee, FL 32301, ph: (850) 877-4490, email: britt_keen@hotmail.com  website: www.floridabottles.com
*
  MAY 8 - MANSFIELD, OHIO*
  The Ohio Bottle Clubâ€™s 32nd Annual Mansfield Antique Bottle and  Advertising Show  & Sale (8am - 2pm with early buyers Friday, May 7 2pm - 6pm), at the  Richland  County Fairgrounds, Trimble Rd Exit, US Route 30, Mansfield, OH.  Info: *Bill Koster*,  PO Box 585,  Barberton, OH 44203, ph: (330) 690-2794
  This is an FOHBC club 

*MAY 8 - CHEHALIS,  WASHINGTON*
  Washington Bottle Collectors Association and Emerald City Insulator Club  Show &  Sale (9am - 3pm), at the Southwest Washington Fairground, Chehalis, WA.  Info: *Warren*, ph:  (206)  329-8412, email: wlbottleguy@yahoo.com   or *Robin,* ph: (206) 522-2135.
This is an FOHBC club *

 MAY 16 - MILLVILLE,  NEW JERSEY*
  	The New Jersey Antique Bottle Clubâ€™s Annual Millville Show & Sale  (9am -  	3pm), at the Elks Lodge, 1815 E Broad St, Millville, NJ. Info: *Joe Butewicz,*  24  	Charles St, South River, NJ 08882, ph: (732) 236-9945, email: 	botlman@msn.com.
This is an FOHBC Club 

*MAY 16 - WASHINGTON,   	PENNSYLVANIA*
  	Washington County Antique Bottle Clubâ€™s 36th Annual Show & Sale  (9am - 2pm),  	at the Alpine Star Lodge, 735 Jefferson Ave (Exit 17 off I70),  Washington,  	PA. Info:* Russ Crupe*,  52  	Cherry Rd, Avella, PA 15312, ph: 724) 345-3653 or (412) 298-7831,  email: 	heidirus@gmail.com *

 MAY 22 - COVENTRY,  CONNECTICUT*
  	The Museum of Connecticut Glassâ€™s Bottle and Glass Show, (9am, early  buyers  	8am), at the Museum of Connecticut Glass, Route 44 and North River  Road,  	Coventry, CT. Info: 	www.glassmuseum.org.


----------

